
Emperor Akihito of Japan is a published marine biologist - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1410538/emperor-akihito-of-japan-is-an-expert-marine-biologist/
======
cperciva
While her research career was much shorter, I think it's worth pointing out
that Angela Merkel was an accomplished Quantum Chemist before entering
politics:
[https://www.scopus.com/authid/detail.uri?authorId=2443252700...](https://www.scopus.com/authid/detail.uri?authorId=24432527000)

~~~
clubm8
So _that 's_ what happens in Germany if you don't get tenure? ;)

~~~
blotter_paper
At least they didn't give the job to a failed artist.

~~~
ilammy
Godwin's law in action, gentlemen.

------
osteele
Related: U.S. President James Garfield constructed an original proof of the
Pythagorean Theorem.

[https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/mathematic...](https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/mathematical-
treasure-james-a-garfields-proof-of-the-pythagorean-theorem)

[https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/presidenti...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/presidential-
pythagorean-proof/)

~~~
MrMorden
Herbert Hoover (and Lou Hoover)'s translation of De Re Metallica is still both
useful and in print a century later.

[http://store.doverpublications.com/0486600068.html](http://store.doverpublications.com/0486600068.html)

------
trouble
In 2015, I went to the International Union for Quaternary Research conference
in Nagoya. The Emperor and Empress of Japan attended the opening ceremony.
There was security screening, armed guards in suits sat throughout the
audience and we were told we couldn't take photos during the ceremony.

This wasn't a large conference and the delegates were either the cargo pants
wearing sort of scientists or students. Definitely not the sort of conference
you'd expect elderly royalty to take part in. Most of us thought either the
emperor or the empress must have had a personal interest in the topic area,
but no one I talked to really knew why they were there. This article solves
that little mystery for me!

------
United857
Another example: PM Lee Hsien Loong of Singapore can code in C; wrote a Sudoku
solver (even using bitwise operators) a few years ago.

[https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B2G2LjIu7Wbdfjha...](https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B2G2LjIu7WbdfjhaUmVzc1lCR2hUdk5fZllCOHdtbFItbU5qYzdqZGVxdmlnRkJyYVQ4VU0)

[https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/pm-lee-hsien-loong-
po...](https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/pm-lee-hsien-loong-posts-source-
code-for-sudoku-solver-experts-give-their-take)

~~~
vecter
Lee Hsien Loong was prodigiously talented at math. For him, writing a Sudoku
solver is about as easy as doing arithmetic.

[https://mustsharenews.com/lee-hsien-loong-
mathematician/](https://mustsharenews.com/lee-hsien-loong-mathematician/)

[http://papinreview.blogspot.com/2017/06/lee-hsien-loong-
bril...](http://papinreview.blogspot.com/2017/06/lee-hsien-loong-brilliant-
mathematics.html)

[https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-interesting-facts-
about-...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-interesting-facts-about-Lee-
Hsien-Loong)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419170)

------
nikofeyn
and? japan is one of the worst offenders when it comes to whaling.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whaling_in_Japan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whaling_in_Japan)

what really bothers me about it is that they hide behind it. they continually
claim they are performing "research", yet it is completely obvious they are
doing it for commercial reasons. they kill calves and pregnant whales. in
fact, one of the recent years showed a staggering percentage were pregnant
whales.

they also have left a dolphin and penguins just withering away alone in a
small pool in an abandoned sea park. it is really deplorable behavior. there
is no telling what else they do with regards to the treatment of animals.

additionally, many asian countries, this includes russia, are still capturing
orcas for entertainment purposes. i actually don't know if japan does. but i
am just mentioning it because it is just part of a large train of human
fuckups with regards to humane treatment of animals. of course, i deplore the
u.s.' history of orca capture, the orcas still in captivity, and the breeding
programs.

------
captain_perl
So was Emperor Hirohito in WW2.

In fact, his knowledge of biology and radiation was why he immediately grasped
the futility of fighting an adversary with atomic bombs, and recorded his
surrender broadcast.

------
canjobear
Looks like he always takes the first author slot!

------
InTheArena
His father, Emperor Hirohito was also a marine biologist. How much better
would the 21st century have been if he indulged that career rather then
emperor of Japan during Japan's actions in China and world war 2...

At best, he failed to reign in the military, at worst, he was the warlord of
the worst butchers of the modern era. Members who served him talked about how
Biology was his real passion.

~~~
dreamcompiler
Attacking Pearl Harbor wasn't his idea. His generals were power-mad assholes
and his ability to check them was limited.

~~~
Animats
Read "Japan's Longest Day" (the book, not the movie) [1] which is a serious
attempt to reconstruct in detail the events leading up to the decision to
surrender. Nobody was really in charge. The civilian government didn't control
the military. (See "May 15 Incident" for why.) The army and navy didn't get
along and had no unified command. The Emperor was respected but mostly an
isolated figurehead. The decision making process, which the book describes in
detail, makes the current US administration look well-organized.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Japans-Longest-Pacific-Research-
Socie...](https://www.amazon.com/Japans-Longest-Pacific-Research-
Society/dp/4770028873)

~~~
dreamcompiler
Don't know that book but will read it. "The Fall of Japan" by William Craig is
also excellent, and it confirms everything you wrote above.

One of the strangest episodes was that the generals didn't want to surrender
even after the atomic bombs fell. Only the Emperor's personal intervention
caused the surrender to happen.

